# Shrimp Lovers



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Wanted to share a few pictures i took from my phone.




































Enjoy,
Stephen


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They look. Awesome  are they breeding in your tank?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Stephan. I see your white leg colony is coming along well.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

very very nice shrimp!!!


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice pics your phone takes better shots than my old camera.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

arash53 said:


> They look. Awesome  are they breeding in your tank?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes they are.

Thanks guys.

Happy shrimping.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome looking shrimp !!!! congrats


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

some very nice shrimp there...


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

They look awesome!  Well done bro!!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing shrimp, what grade would this be? SSS?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

wow very nice cyrstals!!! stunning solid white on those, nicely done!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

qyrus said:


> Amazing shrimp, what grade would this be? SSS?


They are crowns and flowers, SSS+ grade.

@ALL

Thank you guys for the kind words.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shrimps buddy, you have great success with Crs!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome pictures of very nice looking shrimps! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

You got some nice collection there.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome collection... i like your shadow mosuras and some blue bolts you got there stephen... thanks for sharing


----------

